# الدلة والمطباخة



## ColorlessGreenIdea

مرحبًا بالجميع،

هل تختلف الدلة عن الوعاء الذي يسمى المطباخة أم هل هما متطابقان؟

شكرًا


----------



## FluentInFrench

أهلا وسهلا

الدلّة هي كل وعاء يستخدم لصناعة القهوة، ولها أنواع مختلفة، فالقهوة العربية قديماً كانت تُصنع على عدّة مراحل باستخدام دلّة مختلفة لكل مرحلة، واحدى هذه الدلال كانت تسمّى المطباخة

في وقتنا الحالي نستعمل دلّة وحدة فقط لتحضير القهوة ونطلق عليها دلّة أو *دُولة* ببعض اللهجات العامّيّة

وجدت لك هذا المقال الذي يشرح أنواع الدلال المختلفة : 

وتقسم الدلال بحسب أنواعها إلى ثلاث دلال رئيسة منها «الخمرة» أو «المطباخة»، وهي الأكبر حجماً مقارنة بدلال القهوة العادية، وتوضع دائماً فوق الجمر وبها الماء الساخن وما تبقى من الهيل والبن، أما الدلة المتوسطة الحجم فيطلق عليها «الملكمة» أو«المصفاية»، وهي التي يتم فيها تلقيم القهوة بعد نقل جزء من الماء الساخن من الدلة الكبيرة فيرتفع البن من قاعها، أما «المزلة» أو«المبهارة»، وهي أصغر الدلال الخاصة في عمل القهوة، وتستخدم بعد طبخ القهوة في الدلة المتوسطة، إذ يوضع بها صافي القهوة.

المصدر : «القهوة».. دِلال البدو التي لا تبرد


----------

